# 08/03 Mosquito Lake open 40 boat max $5,000 1st also Ranger cup sanctioned



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

We are having our pro open 08/03 out of the main ramp. All info is up at http://www.ombtt.com/WebsiteMstrs/PROSERIESOPENPAGE.


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

Congrats to defending champs Blackert-Dufala for winning again with an impressive bag weighing 17.17 and anchored with a 4.73 lb largemouth. They took home $3,700 with 26 boats fishing the event this year. Thanks to all who showed up for the event we appreciate you fishing with us. Also a big thanks to my staff you guys did a great job! It is tough for me to drive 3 hours and bring all the equipment with such a demanding schedule so I hope we did a great job for all who fished.
Results and payouts are up: http://www.ombtt.com/2019proopenmosquito.html


----------

